# Instant Ocean salts 10$ rebate



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

Instant Ocean salts have 10$ rebate for both Reef Crystal and Instant Ocean 160 gal bucket. Details / rebate form on their Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/InstantOcean/app_372340342798541


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the link! 

wow, petsmart sale + this rebate form = supersaving!


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

Seems to be a dead link


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

Nicole said:


> Seems to be a dead link


For some reason link doesn't work from tablet/phone but work from PC. Check Instant Ocean Facebook page , Aquatic savings

https://www.facebook.com/InstantOcean/app_372340342798541


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

In my opinion these $10 mail in rebates are a waste of time and money. 

It'll cost you $1.20 to mail the rebate form to the US. 

Then after waiting 2 to 3 months to receive your post-card looking check in the mail, you'll have to find a bank that will cash it and not charge you a $5 service charge like BMO tried to do to me.

Forget it.
--
Paul


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like you need a new bank lol. I've never been charged to cash a cheque of any sort.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cheque*

My last rebate i got from big als was the same problem 
paul... but the teller told me if i deposited the cheque 
there would be no fee....
i agree the rebates are a total waste of time ... 
the wait time is unbelievable .i think they count on us getting 
tired of mailing in the paperwork...
jm2c...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Y2KGT said:


> In my opinion these $10 mail in rebates are a waste of time and money.
> 
> It'll cost you $1.20 to mail the rebate form to the US.
> 
> ...


For all these mail in rebate...is all a big bullshit. For years, I only got $7 back, call it cheque that looks like a post card. Anything I buy from BA with mail in rebate, I do not bother anymore. I consider, is the selling price is fine with me or not. I have spoken to BA. all they tell you, it cannot be the case or you are the first customer claiming such a thing, never heard of it. The fact is you are lucky if you receive the post card and again is it worth it and will your bank cash it. The proper policy should be BA or any store with mail in rebate should just give the discount and claim from the suppler instead of causing inconvenience to customers.


----------

